# Home Based Start-up (Florida)



## jimylegg1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have bought the equipment for start-up. I have made several shirts successfully and have a tremendous amount of interest from my network of friends and colleagues through my full-time job. 

My question is about home based businesses. Does anyone know what the rules for business licenses are? I would like to use the UPS store for my business address, while doing the physical printing out of my home. I have plenty of room here to do it, however I don't want this to be my business address. I want to receive packages and such at an off site location anyway. Can I use the UPS address on the business license paperwork and tax id # paperwork?


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Best to just open a P.O. box


----------



## socalvq (Jan 7, 2009)

Which ever is more cost effective and more convenient would probably work best.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

You won't be able to use a PO Box for your sales permit, and you won't be able to receive UPS, Fedex, etc. shipments to a PO Box.


----------



## HardHead (Jan 30, 2009)

Why not use your home address as your mailing/business address and the UPS Store as your shipping address? Florida counties are not all the same but most will allow a "promotional product" business to operate from your home.


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

Why not use your accountant's address to get business mail? Some will do it. They'll just throw it in a box. Go and get it once a week. They'll do it so they can keep you as a client.


----------



## avialin (Feb 13, 2009)

In Florida you are required to have a physical address for filing of your FEIN #, you can though have a po box for mailing. You could go to a company and have them be your registering agent and they can use there physical address and as stated above pay a fee to stay under the radar.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

Im a soul provider business, with a DBA. and I live in brevard, Florida. you cant use a PO box as you physical address, only mailing. PLUS. if your renting a home/ apartment, florida law you must get the land lord to sign a permission waver to run a bussiess out of the home. In my conty I could not have a screen priting press in the home. so I told them Im doing internet sales! lol


----------

